# Business Insider: Cina conferma restrizioni sullo sport



## krull (19 Agosto 2017)

Giuliano Noci prorettore del polo territoriale cinese del Politecnico di Milano afferma che il governo di Pechino ha confermato le restrizioni agli investimenti economici e per questo Li sarebbe ormai solo senza poter contare su investitori Cinesi e che quindi dovrà inventarsi un modo per saldare il debito con Elliot da 303 milioni o rifinanziarlo con altri.

Forchielli rincara la dose:

“A questo punto più che il ruggito di Huarong credo che sentiremo il miagolio di Li quando si accorgerà di aver lasciato la mano nella portiera della macchina. Insomma per il broker che in una versione del curriculum sarebbe nato nella provincia del Guandong e in un’altra in un’altra in quella di Hainan (a quasi 400 km di distanza), i problemi rischiano di aumentare. Entro ottobre dell’anno prossimo dovrà infatti restituire all’hedge fund Elliott poco meno di 340 milioni di euro."


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (19 Agosto 2017)

krull ha scritto:


> Forchielli rincara la dose:
> 
> “A questo punto più che il ruggito di Huarong credo che sentiremo il miagolio di Li quando si accorgerà di aver lasciato la mano nella portiera della macchina. Insomma per il broker che in una versione del curriculum sarebbe nato nella provincia del Guandong e in un’altra in un’altra in quella di Hainan (a quasi 400 km di distanza), i problemi rischiano di aumentare. Entro ottobre dell’anno prossimo dovrà infatti restituire all’hedge fund Elliott poco meno di 340 milioni di euro."



Intanto recensisci su tripadvisor il luogo dove hai mangiato lo sterco


----------



## albydigei (19 Agosto 2017)

Ma con quale titolo vengono riportate le parole di forchielli?


----------



## Andre96 (19 Agosto 2017)

RIP A.C. Milan.


----------



## albydigei (19 Agosto 2017)

Andre96 ha scritto:


> RIP A.C. Milan.



ahahahahahahahahah


RIP cervello di tutti voi


----------



## Wildbone (19 Agosto 2017)

albydigei ha scritto:


> ahahahahahahahahah
> 
> 
> RIP cervello di tutti voi



era sarcastico.


----------



## Gatto (19 Agosto 2017)

krull ha scritto:


> Giuliano Noci prorettore del polo territoriale cinese del Politecnico di Milano afferma che il governo di Pechino ha confermato le restrizioni agli investimenti economici e per questo Li sarebbe ormai solo senza poter contare su investitori Cinesi e che quindi dovrà inventarsi un modo per saldare il debito con Elliot da 303 milioni o rifinanziarlo con altri.
> 
> Forchielli rincara la dose:
> 
> “A questo punto più che il ruggito di Huarong credo che sentiremo il miagolio di Li quando si accorgerà di aver lasciato la mano nella portiera della macchina. Insomma per il broker che in una versione del curriculum sarebbe nato nella provincia del Guandong e in un’altra in un’altra in quella di Hainan (a quasi 400 km di distanza), i problemi rischiano di aumentare. Entro ottobre dell’anno prossimo dovrà infatti restituire all’hedge fund Elliott poco meno di 340 milioni di euro."



Intanto sarebbe bello se Forchielli ci facesse sapere se gli e' piaciuto il piatto di sterco. Poi, forse puo' aprire quel letamaio che ha al posto della bocca per sparare le sue solite flatulenze..


----------



## Kaw (19 Agosto 2017)

krull ha scritto:


> Giuliano Noci prorettore del polo territoriale cinese del Politecnico di Milano afferma che il governo di Pechino ha confermato le restrizioni agli investimenti economici e per questo Li sarebbe ormai solo senza poter contare su investitori Cinesi e che quindi dovrà inventarsi un modo per saldare il debito con Elliot da 303 milioni o rifinanziarlo con altri.
> 
> Forchielli rincara la dose:
> 
> “A questo punto più che il ruggito di Huarong credo che sentiremo il miagolio di Li quando si accorgerà di aver lasciato la mano nella portiera della macchina. Insomma per il broker che in una versione del curriculum sarebbe nato nella provincia del Guandong e in un’altra in un’altra in quella di Hainan (a quasi 400 km di distanza), i problemi rischiano di aumentare. Entro ottobre dell’anno prossimo dovrà infatti restituire all’hedge fund Elliott poco meno di 340 milioni di euro."


Pensavo che si sarebbe andati nella direzione opposta, comunque se così fosse sarebbe deludente.
Non credo certo ad apocalittici scenari da fallimento, però questo toglierebbe molte risorse alla società.


----------



## Jackdvmilan (19 Agosto 2017)

Sentite come ritorna non appena sente qualcosa di negativo...sto schifoso. Comunque è innegabile ci sia ancora qualcosa di fumoso


----------



## BossKilla7 (19 Agosto 2017)

Io aspetto sto fallimento da due anni ma ancora non arriva. Ci vogliamo muovere?


----------



## albydigei (19 Agosto 2017)

Wildbone ha scritto:


> era sarcastico.



Lo spero, anche se per come è stata impostata questa news la considerazione che ti porta a fare è proprio quella... Purtroppo per scrivere certe cose bisognerebbe 1) essere imparziali 2) conoscere almeno 1/10 di quello che succede in cina 3) cercare di separare l'opinione personale dai fatti.


----------



## Igniorante (19 Agosto 2017)

Forchielli è tornato a parlare adesso, appena è uscita fuori sta cosa, a questo punto direi che i fatti lo hanno smentito in pieno e sarebbe ora di cominciare ad ignorarlo


----------



## krull (19 Agosto 2017)

Qualcosa che non va onestamente c'é. Dopo la tournée in Cina si sono improvvisamente fermati. Ad oggi il debito con Elliott esiste e notizie del fantomatico sponsor annunciato da Fassone si sono perse completamente.


----------



## Andre96 (19 Agosto 2017)

albydigei ha scritto:


> ahahahahahahahahah
> 
> 
> RIP cervello di tutti voi





Wildbone ha scritto:


> era sarcastico.





albydigei ha scritto:


> Lo spero, anche se per come è stata impostata questa news la considerazione che ti porta a fare è proprio quella... Purtroppo per scrivere certe cose bisognerebbe 1) essere imparziali 2) conoscere almeno 1/10 di quello che succede in cina 3) cercare di separare l'opinione personale dai fatti.



E dai Alby, non essere ingenuo, lo sanno tutti che dopo aver speso i 15M previsti, basta comprare un caffè per far crollare tutto, povero Milan


----------



## albydigei (19 Agosto 2017)

Andre96 ha scritto:


> E dai Alby, non essere ingenuo, lo sanno tutti che dopo aver speso i 15M previsti, basta comprare un caffè per far crollare tutto, povero Milan



 Chiedo scusa  Anche se il RIP continua a valere per il cervello di altri


----------



## krull (19 Agosto 2017)

albydigei ha scritto:


> Ma con quale titolo vengono riportate le parole di forchielli?



Dillo tu allora cosa si può o non si può riportare. La conferma sulle restrizioni é vera . E non perché lo dice Forchielli.


----------



## DrHouse (19 Agosto 2017)

Oh, Fassone s'è preso la briga di fare un video in macchina in risposta a Pallotta, in cui spiegava che Li doveva restituire 180 milioni a Elliott (gli altri 123 sono debiti contratti dal Milan, un prestito a parte).
Ma forse hanno bisogno dei disegnini e dei regoli


----------



## kipstar (19 Agosto 2017)

mi mancava sto argomento....era troppo che si parlava di giocatori ....


----------



## Trumpusconi (19 Agosto 2017)

krull ha scritto:


> Giuliano Noci prorettore del polo territoriale cinese del Politecnico di Milano afferma che il governo di Pechino ha confermato le restrizioni agli investimenti economici e per questo Li sarebbe ormai solo senza poter contare su investitori Cinesi e che quindi dovrà inventarsi un modo per saldare il debito con Elliot da 303 milioni o rifinanziarlo con altri.
> 
> Forchielli rincara la dose:
> 
> “A questo punto più che il ruggito di Huarong credo che sentiremo il miagolio di Li quando si accorgerà di aver lasciato la mano nella portiera della macchina. Insomma per il broker che in una versione del curriculum sarebbe nato nella provincia del Guandong e in un’altra in un’altra in quella di Hainan (a quasi 400 km di distanza), i problemi rischiano di aumentare. Entro ottobre dell’anno prossimo dovrà infatti restituire all’hedge fund Elliott poco meno di 340 milioni di euro."



Gli ultimi giapponesi nella giungla ancora non mollano.


----------



## goleador 70 (19 Agosto 2017)

krull ha scritto:


> Dillo tu allora cosa si può o non si può riportare. La conferma sulle restrizioni é vera . E non perché lo dice Forchielli.



Si intanto il Southampton è stato acquistato circa tre giorni fa dal gruppo Lander Sports per circa 210 milioni di Euro


----------



## albydigei (19 Agosto 2017)

krull ha scritto:


> Dillo tu allora cosa si può o non si può riportare. La conferma sulle restrizioni é vera . E non perché lo dice Forchielli.



Si può riportare che queste restrizioni sono finalizzate al mantenere tutto come era prima in vista del congresso del prossimo mese. Che il Milan non ha problemi in quanto il grosso del lavoro verrà fatto tramite finanziamenti e sponsorizzazioni, e non tramite aumenti di capitale. Si può riportare che chi avrà veri problemi sarà l'Inter in quanto essendo cinese (la sede asiatica del milan è ad hong kong) non potrà più effettuare versamenti di capitale nell'inter. Ripeto, il problema non sussiste finché non si vede quale schieramento vincerà nel congresso cinese, per adesso onde evitare polemiche e malumori tra la gente, si è preferito rimanere bloccati su quello che era, e che la gente vuole. Ma la Cina non è una democrazia, si fa quello che vuole il partito (non più il governo).

Ma tutto questo è un problema nel caso in cui il congresso dovesse andare nel modo meno probabile.


Forchielli è uno che non ha la minima competenza e autorevolezza nel discutere di questi argomenti qui, l'unica cosa di cui è massimo esperto sono il flame e le frecciatine da bambini delle elementari. Forchielli è quello secondo cui Li si sarebbe ritirato a marzo, che il budget del mercato sarebbe stato di 15 milioni, che gli unici cinesi seri e con i soldi sono quelli dell'inter (quando continuano a concedere prestiti alla società ad interessi simili di quelli di elliot).


----------



## Clarenzio (19 Agosto 2017)

krull ha scritto:


> Giuliano Noci prorettore del polo territoriale cinese del Politecnico di Milano afferma che il governo di Pechino ha confermato le restrizioni agli investimenti economici e per questo Li sarebbe ormai solo senza poter contare su investitori Cinesi e che quindi dovrà inventarsi un modo per saldare il debito con Elliot da 303 milioni o rifinanziarlo con altri.
> 
> Forchielli rincara la dose:
> 
> “A questo punto più che il ruggito di Huarong credo che sentiremo il miagolio di Li quando si accorgerà di aver lasciato la mano nella portiera della macchina. Insomma per il broker che in una versione del curriculum sarebbe nato nella provincia del Guandong e in un’altra in un’altra in quella di Hainan (a quasi 400 km di distanza), i problemi rischiano di aumentare. Entro ottobre dell’anno prossimo dovrà infatti restituire all’hedge fund Elliott poco meno di 340 milioni di euro."



Sbagliatissimo continuare a dare credito ad un superTroll come Forchielli.

Tra l'altro oltre al curriculum di Li, ha recentemente aggiornato il suo? Dove si trova ora? A Pechino, sguazza nella sua piscinetta di campagna, New York, o nel taxi dell'amico che con una videocamera amatoriale lo intervista?


----------



## goleador 70 (19 Agosto 2017)

albydigei ha scritto:


> Si può riportare che queste restrizioni sono finalizzate al mantenere tutto come era prima in vista del congresso del prossimo mese. Che il Milan non ha problemi in quanto il grosso del lavoro verrà fatto tramite finanziamenti e sponsorizzazioni, e non tramite aumenti di capitale. Si può riportare che chi avrà veri problemi sarà l'Inter in quanto essendo cinese (la sede asiatica del milan è ad hong kong) non potrà più effettuare versamenti di capitale nell'inter. Ripeto, il problema non sussiste finché non si vede quale schieramento vincerà nel congresso cinese, per adesso onde evitare polemiche e malumori tra la gente, si è preferito rimanere bloccati su quello che era, e che la gente vuole. Ma la Cina non è una democrazia, si fa quello che vuole il partito (non più il governo).
> 
> Ma tutto questo è un problema nel caso in cui il congresso dovesse andare nel modo meno probabile.
> 
> ...



Si può quotare anche le virgole ?
Grande Alby


----------



## krull (19 Agosto 2017)

goleador 70 ha scritto:


> Si intanto il Southampton è stato acquistato circa tre giorni fa dal gruppo Lander Sports per circa 210 milioni di Euro



Dunque...la notizia sulle restrizioni é vera e non é retroattiva ed é valida per tutte le società che non rispecchiano la politica del partito. Inoltre pare che le uniche società che possano investire sono quelle a controllo statale che comunque devono rendere conto al partito che dovrá dare l'approvazione. Non so chi ha acquistato il Southampton ma appunto é notizia di ieri questa della restrizione. Non so poi se chi ha acquisito il Southampton ma non penso abbia fatto uso di leve finanziare come ha fatto invece Lí e francamente si parla di cifre molto diverse.


----------



## Aragorn (19 Agosto 2017)

krull ha scritto:


> Giuliano Noci prorettore del polo territoriale cinese del Politecnico di Milano afferma che il governo di Pechino ha confermato le restrizioni agli investimenti economici e per questo Li sarebbe ormai solo senza poter contare su investitori Cinesi e che quindi dovrà inventarsi un modo per saldare il debito con Elliot da 303 milioni o rifinanziarlo con altri.
> 
> Forchielli rincara la dose:
> 
> “A questo punto più che il ruggito di Huarong credo che sentiremo il miagolio di Li quando si accorgerà di aver lasciato la mano nella portiera della macchina. Insomma per il broker che in una versione del curriculum sarebbe nato nella provincia del Guandong e in un’altra in un’altra in quella di Hainan (a quasi 400 km di distanza), i problemi rischiano di aumentare. Entro ottobre dell’anno prossimo dovrà infatti restituire all’hedge fund Elliott poco meno di 340 milioni di euro."



Mi viene in mente il film di Hulk del 2008 dove venivano regolarmente aggiornati i giorni senza incidenti. Qui è uguale, eravamo a quasi 20 giorni senza considerare ipotesi di fallimento, ora bisogna nuovamente azzerare il contatore


----------



## Crox93 (19 Agosto 2017)

È tornato il mangiafeci, sono tornati i cinesi poveri.
Dev'essere un sogno


----------



## vanbasten (19 Agosto 2017)

krull ha scritto:


> Giuliano Noci prorettore del polo territoriale cinese del Politecnico di Milano afferma che il governo di Pechino ha confermato le restrizioni agli investimenti economici e per questo Li sarebbe ormai solo senza poter contare su investitori Cinesi e che quindi dovrà inventarsi un modo per saldare il debito con Elliot da 303 milioni o rifinanziarlo con altri.
> 
> Forchielli rincara la dose:
> 
> “A questo punto più che il ruggito di Huarong credo che sentiremo il miagolio di Li quando si accorgerà di aver lasciato la mano nella portiera della macchina. Insomma per il broker che in una versione del curriculum sarebbe nato nella provincia del Guandong e in un’altra in un’altra in quella di Hainan (a quasi 400 km di distanza), i problemi rischiano di aumentare. Entro ottobre dell’anno prossimo dovrà infatti restituire all’hedge fund Elliott poco meno di 340 milioni di euro."



rifinanziamo il debito con 2/3 banche diverse e stringiamo la cinghia nel prossimo mercato. il progetto non cambia.


----------



## krull (19 Agosto 2017)

albydigei ha scritto:


> Si può riportare che queste restrizioni sono finalizzate al mantenere tutto come era prima in vista del congresso del prossimo mese. Che il Milan non ha problemi in quanto il grosso del lavoro verrà fatto tramite finanziamenti e sponsorizzazioni, e non tramite aumenti di capitale. Si può riportare che chi avrà veri problemi sarà l'Inter in quanto essendo cinese (la sede asiatica del milan è ad hong kong) non potrà più effettuare versamenti di capitale nell'inter. Ripeto, il problema non sussiste finché non si vede quale schieramento vincerà nel congresso cinese, per adesso onde evitare polemiche e malumori tra la gente, si è preferito rimanere bloccati su quello che era, e che la gente vuole. Ma la Cina non è una democrazia, si fa quello che vuole il partito (non più il governo).
> 
> Ma tutto questo è un problema nel caso in cui il congresso dovesse andare nel modo meno probabile.
> 
> ...



Tutto giusto. Ma dimentichi un particolare.. .le sponsorizzazioni sono a tutti gli effetti investimenti. Investimenti che sono stati bloccati per società non a diretto controllo statale. Si riduce tutto quindi alla speranza che tutti abbiamo visti i recenti contratti stipulati in Cina che dietro Li ci sia realmente Huarong o Haixia che sono statali quindi sfuggono al controllo. Il discorso del merchandising non possiamo sperare che ci gonfi subito il fatturato. Lo United ci ha messo anni ad intaccare quel territorio. Po oh ogni tanto si possono anche riportare notizie per rinfrescare l'odio verso certe persone no?


----------



## Guglielmo90 (19 Agosto 2017)

krull ha scritto:


> Qualcosa che non va onestamente c'é. Dopo la tournée in Cina si sono improvvisamente fermati. Ad oggi il debito con Elliott esiste e notizie del fantomatico sponsor annunciato da Fassone si sono perse completamente.



Esatto. Anch'io ho la sensazione sia cambiata qualcosa purtroppo.


----------



## albydigei (19 Agosto 2017)

krull ha scritto:


> Tutto giusto. Ma dimentichi un particolare.. .le sponsorizzazioni sono a tutti gli effetti investimenti. Investimenti che sono stati bloccati per società non a diretto controllo statale. Si riduce tutto quindi alla speranza che tutti abbiamo visti i recenti contratti stipulati in Cina che dietro Li ci sia realmente Huarong o Haixia che sono statali quindi sfuggono al controllo. Il discorso del merchandising non possiamo sperare che ci gonfi subito il fatturato. Lo United ci ha messo anni ad intaccare quel territorio. Po oh ogni tanto si possono anche riportare notizie per rinfrescare l'odio verso certe persone no?



Ma il senso di questa manovra non era quello di bloccare totalmente gli investimenti verso club sportivi, cinema, intrattenimento ecc... ma di contenere e di filtrare gli investimenti giusti da quelli sbagliati. Il principale soggetto contro cui tutto questo è rivolto è Wanda, che sta comprando qualsiasi cosa a leverage, trasferendo il rischio d'impresa quasi interamente sulla cina. 

Sul Wall Street China tra l'altro il governo ha precisato che vi saranno "limitazioni sugli investimenti esteri, tra cui rientra anche lo sport, ma soltanto se dietro non è presente un progetto industriale". In pratica decidono loro chi si e chi no.


----------



## Crox93 (19 Agosto 2017)

Guglielmo90 ha scritto:


> Esatto. Anch'io ho la sensazione sia cambiata qualcosa purtroppo.



Era stato detto, prima della Cina, che si sarebbero fermati


----------



## Djici (19 Agosto 2017)

Che ci fossero problemi lo avevamo capito subito, vedendo come si ritrova Li con l'Ipad a guardare la partita con streaming illegale !


Sicuramente in Cina e successo qualcosa.
Sembravamo pronti a prendere pure due top in avanti, da quel momento ci siamo completamente fermati. Solo cessioni e "non entra nessuno se non esce nessuno dalla stesso prezzo".
Secondo me hanno saputo che stavano per cambiare le regole e hanno un po calmato Mirabelli che era gia pronto a spenderne 200 in piu !


----------



## Jackdvmilan (19 Agosto 2017)

Comunque io sono in Indonesia e tutti conoscono l' Ac Milan...che sia da investire pure qui?? ahahah


----------



## krull (19 Agosto 2017)

albydigei ha scritto:


> Ma il senso di questa manovra non era quello di bloccare totalmente gli investimenti verso club sportivi, cinema, intrattenimento ecc... ma di contenere e di filtrare gli investimenti giusti da quelli sbagliati. Il principale soggetto contro cui tutto questo è rivolto è Wanda, che sta comprando qualsiasi cosa a leverage, trasferendo il rischio d'impresa quasi interamente sulla cina.
> 
> Sul Wall Street China tra l'altro il governo ha precisato che vi saranno "limitazioni sugli investimenti esteri, tra cui rientra anche lo sport, ma soltanto se dietro non è presente un progetto industriale". In pratica decidono loro chi si e chi no.



Appunto. Decidono loro chi si é chi no. Se il famoso sponsor fosse un privato sarebbe potenzialmente bloccabile da questa nuova restrizione. E col solo merchandising non puoi pensare di far fronte agli investimenti fatti e nemmeno col solo ingresso in Champions e il fatto che L'UEFA abbia bocciato la prima bozza di voluntary agreement proprio per questo motivi perdonami ma mi fa riflettere. Cerca di capire il mio punto di vista che si basa su ció che leggo di ufficiale. Non faccio pronostici sto solo riflettendo sui fatti.


----------



## Guglielmo90 (19 Agosto 2017)

Crox93 ha scritto:


> Era stato detto, prima della Cina, che si sarebbero fermati



Speriamo. Vedo solo che in quel periodo della tournee c'era un entusiasmo assurdo con dichiarazioni di Fassone ogni giorni coi nomi di Aubameyang, Belotti, ecc.. Oggi vedo molto più silenzio e dichiarazioni che non fanno ben sperare.


----------



## albydigei (19 Agosto 2017)

krull ha scritto:


> Appunto. Decidono loro chi si é chi no. Se il famoso sponsor fosse un privato sarebbe potenzialmente bloccabile da questa nuova restrizione. E col solo merchandising non puoi pensare di far fronte agli investimenti fatti e nemmeno col solo ingresso in Champions e il fatto che L'UEFA abbia bocciato la prima bozza di voluntary agreement proprio per questo motivi perdonami ma mi fa riflettere. Cerca di capire il mio punto di vista che si basa su ció che leggo di ufficiale. Non faccio pronostici sto solo riflettendo sui fatti.



1. La Uefa dove avrebbe bocciato il voluntary agreement scusa? Queste sono le solite fandonie che leggete e prendete per vere: il voluntary agreement è stato RITIRATO dal milan perché non c'erano i tempi tecnici. Ti riporto le parole del "padre" del FPF: "Nessuna bocciatura. Per il ritardo nel closing con la nuova proprietà i tempi di analisi dell’Uefa erano stretti. Il dossier verrà ripresentato dopo la pausa estiva e il mercato, in un periodo più adeguato per l’istruttoria. Il Milan dovrà dimostrare la continuità del business plan per 4 stagioni. La prima è libera e la campagna acquisti senza restrizioni"."

2. Il Milan nel cda ha il presidente di uno dei principali gruppi di venture capital a proprietà statale, e uno dei principali finanziatori del closing (quello che ha messo i soldi all'inizio) è il braccio dello stato nelle acquisizione di aziende private. Il Milan ha appena firmato un accordo col governo cinese per portare i kit del milan nelle scuole; di certo non saremo noi a dover giustificare i piani industriali e le finalità per cui Huarong, Haixia e varie dovranno investire nel milan, e col milan. 


E poi ripeto, le peggiori delle ipotesi sono due: la quotazione in borsa (che se fatta bene ti porta solo nuova liquidità in cassa) e la vendita da parte di elliot verso un investitore "alla suning" che pagherebbe il Milan a metà del suo valore effettivo. Zero preoccupazioni


----------



## TheZio (19 Agosto 2017)

Guglielmo90 ha scritto:


> Esatto. Anch'io ho la sensazione sia cambiata qualcosa purtroppo.





krull ha scritto:


> Qualcosa che non va onestamente c'é. Dopo la tournée in Cina si sono improvvisamente fermati. Ad oggi il debito con Elliott esiste e notizie del fantomatico sponsor annunciato da Fassone si sono perse completamente.



Non capisco... 10 acquisti + Kalinic.. Ma quanti giocatori volevate acquistare? 200?

La maggior parte arrivata prima di inizio mercato... 200 e passa mln spesi... Ma non è abbastanza per voi?

Poi un'altra considerazione che nessuno ha fatto: possibile che la punta top player non arrivi perchè hanno capito che Silva sia un potenziale crack? Montella ad ogni intervista dice che Andrè ha "capacità infinite", possibile che abbiano deciso di puntare su lui ed avere una riserva di buona qualità come Kalinic?

Aggiungo poi che i problemi per le punte erano noti da tempo: Costa vuole solo l'Atletico, Aubameyang chiede 12 mln di stipendio e Belotti è ipervalutato..

Poi aspettiamo un attimo, c'è tempo fino al 31, e ci sono due partite davanti; sicuramente vogliono vedere come si comporta la squadra in questo periodo.. E capire chi prendere.. 

Si parla anche di mezz'ala top, ma voi chi panchinereste? Kessie o Jack? Io onestamente nessuno dei due... Ma se bisogna prendere un rincalzo allora mi va bene pure Cabaye...


----------



## Guglielmo90 (19 Agosto 2017)

TheZio ha scritto:


> Non capisco... 10 acquisti + Kalinic.. Ma quanti giocatori volevate acquistare? 200?
> 
> La maggior parte arrivata prima di inizio mercato... 200 e passa mln spesi... Ma non è abbastanza per voi?
> 
> ...



Notiamo semplicemente che qualcosa è oggettivamente cambiata da quella tournee. Poi non è solo la punta il problema. Abbiamo alcuni ruoli fondamentali scoperti come l'attaccante esterno e siamo cortissimi a centrocampo.


----------



## Coccosheva81 (19 Agosto 2017)

Comunque nell'articolo del Sole24ore la situazione viene dipinta in modo molto diverso.
Vengono vietate alcune attività all'estero, altre limitate e altre incoraggiate.
Fra le categorie limitate c'è anche lo sport, ma insieme a tante altre come l'immobiliare, il turismo, gli hotel ecc. ecc.
Tutto ciò per limitare l'esposizione delle banche cinesi che sono in difficoltà, e il dito è puntato maggiormente verso colossi come Wanda che è esposto in maniera pesantissima, roba da decine di miliardi di dollari.
Il calcio è stato colpito diciamo di striscio, perché è si fra i limitati, ma muove un giro di soldi irrisorio in confronto alle altre attività.
Qui si parla di 300 milioni, non di decine di miliardi, i colossi bancari non vanno in sofferenza per quelle cifre.


----------



## krull (19 Agosto 2017)

albydigei ha scritto:


> 1. La Uefa dove avrebbe bocciato il voluntary agreement scusa? Queste sono le solite fandonie che leggete e prendete per vere: il voluntary agreement è stato RITIRATO dal milan perché non c'erano i tempi tecnici. Ti riporto le parole del "padre" del FPF: "Nessuna bocciatura. Per il ritardo nel closing con la nuova proprietà i tempi di analisi dell’Uefa erano stretti. Il dossier verrà ripresentato dopo la pausa estiva e il mercato, in un periodo più adeguato per l’istruttoria. Il Milan dovrà dimostrare la continuità del business plan per 4 stagioni. La prima è libera e la campagna acquisti senza restrizioni"."
> 
> 2. Il Milan nel cda ha il presidente di uno dei principali gruppi di venture capital a proprietà statale, e uno dei principali finanziatori del closing (quello che ha messo i soldi all'inizio) è il braccio dello stato nelle acquisizione di aziende private. Il Milan ha appena firmato un accordo col governo cinese per portare i kit del milan nelle scuole; di certo non saremo noi a dover giustificare i piani industriali e le finalità per cui Huarong, Haixia e varie dovranno investire nel milan, e col milan.
> 
> ...



No no aspetta. Ci sono dichiarazioni di revisori fpf dove viene detto che ci sono dubbi su alcune voci del voluntary presentati e si riferiscono al merchanding gonfiato eccessivamente e al fatto che sia stata messa anche la voce inerente agli introiti Champions , cosa che non si può fare. É stato riportato anche dal Sole24 ore. Però se riteniamo inaffidabili tutte le fonti e tutti gli articoli parliamo del nulla. Sul fatto che siamo in una botte di ferro sono tranquillissimo peró mi interrogo sul fatto che ad un certo punto del closinh queste restrizioni hanno impedito a Haixia di finire il finanziamento e ci si é dovuti appoggiare ad Elliot. Anche allora come oggi le restrizioni avevano le stesse motivazioni da parte del partito quindi si spera che veniamo ritenuti "strategici" dal governo cinese a differenza di marzo / aprile.


----------



## koti (19 Agosto 2017)

Guglielmo90 ha scritto:


> *Notiamo semplicemente che qualcosa è oggettivamente cambiata da quella tournee*. Poi non è solo la punta il problema. Abbiamo alcuni ruoli fondamentali scoperti come l'attaccante esterno e siamo cortissimi a centrocampo.


Kalinic lo trattavamo da tipo 3 mesi.


----------



## TheZio (19 Agosto 2017)

Guglielmo90 ha scritto:


> Esatto. Anch'io ho la sensazione sia cambiata qualcosa purtroppo.





Guglielmo90 ha scritto:


> Notiamo semplicemente che qualcosa è oggettivamente cambiata da quella tournee. Poi non è solo la punta il problema. Abbiamo alcuni ruoli fondamentali scoperti come l'attaccante esterno e siamo cortissimi a centrocampo.



Come attaccanti esterni possono giocare Suso, Cahlanoglu, Jack e Borini.. Se poi passi al 3-5-2 o 3-4-1-2 risolto il problema.. Per la mezzala va bene anche una riserva di discreta qualità, anche se Montolivo e Locatelli, secondo me, possono dare il loro contributo pure in quella posizione..


----------



## addox (19 Agosto 2017)

TheZio ha scritto:


> Non capisco... 10 acquisti + Kalinic.. Ma quanti giocatori volevate acquistare? 200?
> 
> La maggior parte arrivata prima di inizio mercato... 200 e passa mln spesi... Ma non è abbastanza per voi?
> 
> ...



.


----------



## Zani (19 Agosto 2017)

Guglielmo90 ha scritto:


> Notiamo semplicemente che qualcosa è oggettivamente cambiata da quella tournee. Poi non è solo la punta il problema. Abbiamo alcuni ruoli fondamentali scoperti come l'attaccante esterno e siamo cortissimi a centrocampo.



Qualcosa è cambiato perchè il grosso del lavoro è stato fatto prima della tournè. Sono arrivati 10 giocatori prima della Cina, te ne aspettavi altri dieci? Lo hanno detto anche F&M che dopo Bigia e Bonucci si sarebbero dati una calmata. Le cose sono cambiate dopo la Cine perchè l'obbiettivo era proprio avere il 90% dei giocatori nuovi in Cina. Poi se dopo 10 giocatori presi e quasi 200m spesi vi preoccupate perche non ne arrivano più non so che dire.


----------



## albydigei (19 Agosto 2017)

krull ha scritto:


> No no aspetta. Ci sono dichiarazioni di revisori fpf dove viene detto che ci sono dubbi su alcune voci del voluntary presentati e si riferiscono al merchanding gonfiato eccessivamente e al fatto che sia stata messa anche la voce inerente agli introiti Champions , cosa che non si può fare. É stato riportato anche dal Sole24 ore. Però se riteniamo inaffidabili tutte le fonti e tutti gli articoli parliamo del nulla. Sul fatto che siamo in una botte di ferro sono tranquillissimo peró mi interrogo sul fatto che ad un certo punto del closinh queste restrizioni hanno impedito a Haixia di finire il finanziamento e ci si é dovuti appoggiare ad Elliot. Anche allora come oggi le restrizioni avevano le stesse motivazioni da parte del partito quindi si spera che veniamo ritenuti "strategici" dal governo cinese a differenza di marzo / aprile.



Se hai fonti più affidabili di Lago fammi sapere chi sono però... Altrimenti ripartiamo con la macchina del fango che va avanti da due anni a questa parte, e i cui autori sono o anonimi o dei pagliacci alla forchielli.


----------



## krull (19 Agosto 2017)

Coccosheva81 ha scritto:


> Comunque nell'articolo del Sole24ore la situazione viene dipinta in modo molto diverso.
> Vengono vietate alcune attività all'estero, altre limitate e altre incoraggiate.
> Fra le categorie limitate c'è anche lo sport, ma insieme a tante altre come l'immobiliare, il turismo, gli hotel ecc. ecc.
> Tutto ciò per limitare l'esposizione delle banche cinesi che sono in difficoltà, e il dito è puntato maggiormente verso colossi come Wanda che è esposto in maniera pesantissima, roba da decine di miliardi di dollari.
> ...


 
Siamo sempre lí. Se siamo ritenuti "strategici" non c'é problema é viste le firme sui contratti per le scuole tenderei a non avere dubbi. Però ad oggi notizie dello sponsor non se ne hanno piú e il mercato si é fermato a Kalinic preso col bond di maggio. Credo solo sia giusto farsi qualche domanda. É legittimo mi sembra


----------



## Il Milan di una volta (19 Agosto 2017)

krull ha scritto:


> Giuliano Noci prorettore del polo territoriale cinese del Politecnico di Milano afferma che il governo di Pechino ha confermato le restrizioni agli investimenti economici e per questo Li sarebbe ormai solo senza poter contare su investitori Cinesi e che quindi dovrà inventarsi un modo per saldare il debito con Elliot da 303 milioni o rifinanziarlo con altri.
> 
> Forchielli rincara la dose:
> 
> “A questo punto più che il ruggito di Huarong credo che sentiremo il miagolio di Li quando si accorgerà di aver lasciato la mano nella portiera della macchina. Insomma per il broker che in una versione del curriculum sarebbe nato nella provincia del Guandong e in un’altra in un’altra in quella di Hainan (a quasi 400 km di distanza), i problemi rischiano di aumentare. Entro ottobre dell’anno prossimo dovrà infatti restituire all’hedge fund Elliott poco meno di 340 milioni di euro."



È tornato il coprofago. Miagolio di Li? Ma brutto morto di fame e accattone, evita di farti beffe di chi può permettersi di comprare la tua vita e metterti in un recinto insieme ai maiali. Ma crepa va; non so se faccia più schifo a guardarlo o a sentirlo parlare.


----------



## krull (19 Agosto 2017)

albydigei ha scritto:


> Se hai fonti più affidabili di Lago fammi sapere chi sono però... Altrimenti ripartiamo con la macchina del fango che va avanti da due anni a questa parte, e i cui autori sono o anonimi o dei pagliacci alla forchielli.



Devo ricercare l'articolo del Sole24 ore ma ti assicuro che erano usciti con questa richiesta di revisione (ho scritto prima bocciatura sbagliando). Non ricordo di chi fosse. Anche Calcio & Finanza riportó la questione. Io non faccio partire nessuna macchina del fango. Non sono anonimo e sono solo un tifoso come te che si pone quesiti. Tutto qua


----------



## Sotiris (19 Agosto 2017)

krull ha scritto:


> Giuliano Noci prorettore del polo territoriale cinese del Politecnico di Milano afferma che il governo di Pechino ha confermato le restrizioni agli investimenti economici e per questo Li sarebbe ormai solo senza poter contare su investitori Cinesi e che quindi dovrà inventarsi un modo per saldare il debito con Elliot da 303 milioni o rifinanziarlo con altri.
> 
> Forchielli rincara la dose:
> 
> “A questo punto più che il ruggito di Huarong credo che sentiremo il miagolio di Li quando si accorgerà di aver lasciato la mano nella portiera della macchina. Insomma per il broker che in una versione del curriculum sarebbe nato nella provincia del Guandong e in un’altra in un’altra in quella di Hainan (a quasi 400 km di distanza), i problemi rischiano di aumentare. Entro ottobre dell’anno prossimo dovrà infatti restituire all’hedge fund Elliott poco meno di 340 milioni di euro."



Ho trovato il comunicato ufficiale dello State Council cinese sul sito in inglese del governo cinese.
Per quello che ci interessa gli investimenti esteri per immobili, hotel, intrattenimenti, club sportivi, industrie obsolete e progetti in paesi non in rapporti diplomatici con la Cina saranno limitati (non proibiti ma limitati).


----------



## Coccosheva81 (19 Agosto 2017)

krull ha scritto:


> Siamo sempre lí. Se siamo ritenuti "strategici" non c'é problema é viste le firme sui contratti per le scuole tenderei a non avere dubbi. Però ad oggi notizie dello sponsor non se ne hanno piú e il mercato si é fermato a Kalinic preso col bond di maggio. Credo solo sia giusto farsi qualche domanda. É legittimo mi sembra



Ovvio, anche io mi faccio domande e cerco di capire, perché fondamentalmente siamo tutti entusiasti della nuova società ma mai perfettamente tranquilli.
Di cose strane ultimamente ne sono successe, inutile girarci intorno, sia a noi che all'Inter, quindi siamo sempre con le antenne ritte.
Io sono ottimista, credo che non avremo grossi problemi finché ci sarà un uomo di Haixia nel nostro Cda, ma può benissimo essere che ci sia stato un qualche genere di intoppo dalla Cina che ha bloccato i soldi sia a noi che all'Inter.


----------



## edoardo (19 Agosto 2017)

Quanta polvere ha sollevato quella pulce di forchielli.Il Milan ha la sede,finanziaria,ad hong kong proprio perchè,rispetto alla cina,c'è molta più libertà di transizioni pecunarie.Tutto ciò lo ha voluto lo stesso governo cinesi quando riebbe la colonia dagli inglesi.Ad hong kong è tutta un'altra musica(chiedere a suning,il colosso che non si muove)ah ah ah


----------



## Darren Marshall (19 Agosto 2017)

krull ha scritto:


> Giuliano Noci prorettore del polo territoriale cinese del Politecnico di Milano afferma che il governo di Pechino ha confermato le restrizioni agli investimenti economici e per questo Li sarebbe ormai solo senza poter contare su investitori Cinesi e che quindi dovrà inventarsi un modo per saldare il debito con Elliot da 303 milioni o rifinanziarlo con altri.
> 
> Forchielli rincara la dose:
> 
> “A questo punto più che il ruggito di Huarong credo che sentiremo il miagolio di Li quando si accorgerà di aver lasciato la mano nella portiera della macchina. Insomma per il broker che in una versione del curriculum sarebbe nato nella provincia del Guandong e in un’altra in un’altra in quella di Hainan (a quasi 400 km di distanza), i problemi rischiano di aumentare. Entro ottobre dell’anno prossimo dovrà infatti restituire all’hedge fund Elliott poco meno di 340 milioni di euro."



L'amministratore delegato di Haxia è nel CDA del Milan. Fine dell'ennesima inutile polemica.


----------



## Zenos (19 Agosto 2017)

Qualcuno dica a forchielli che Yonghong Li ha passaporto di Hong Kong quindi parzialmente soggetto alle restrizioni cinesi.


----------



## malos (19 Agosto 2017)

Sù Forchielli che anche oggi falliamo domani.


----------



## Boomer (19 Agosto 2017)

Tra l'altro tutto si deciderà con il congresso. Per non parlare del fatto che il piano , in teoria, della dirigenza del Milan è sfruttare appunto il Milan per portare benefici allo stato cinese. Come è facile intuire la situazione è ben diversa dalle altre. Vediamo come si evolverà il tutto ma non mi farei particolari problemi a riguardo.


----------



## claudiop77 (19 Agosto 2017)

krull ha scritto:


> Giuliano Noci prorettore del polo territoriale cinese del Politecnico di Milano afferma che il governo di Pechino ha confermato le restrizioni agli investimenti economici e per questo Li sarebbe ormai solo senza poter contare su investitori Cinesi e che quindi dovrà inventarsi un modo per saldare il debito con Elliot da 303 milioni o rifinanziarlo con altri.
> 
> Forchielli rincara la dose:
> 
> “A questo punto più che il ruggito di Huarong credo che sentiremo il miagolio di Li quando si accorgerà di aver lasciato la mano nella portiera della macchina. Insomma per il broker che in una versione del curriculum sarebbe nato nella provincia del Guandong e in un’altra in un’altra in quella di Hainan (a quasi 400 km di distanza), i problemi rischiano di aumentare. Entro ottobre dell’anno prossimo dovrà infatti restituire all’hedge fund Elliott poco meno di 340 milioni di euro."



È giusto che si accettino tra le fonti anche quelle che danno anche notizie negative ma mi pare che Forchielli la credibilità se la sia già giocata. E come se non bastasse è un provocatore.

Io al momento sto tranquillo, poi vedremo in futuro.
Credo che comunque il Milan non rischi troppo, mal che vada può essere rivenduto, però mi sono già "affezionato" al Presidente per cui spero fili tutto liscio e che restiamo suoi.


----------



## Super_Lollo (19 Agosto 2017)

Ma poi l ha mangiato il piatto di sterco questo ?? Io sto ancora aspettando


----------



## __king george__ (19 Agosto 2017)

a me non sembra una notizia tanto secondaria.....non si diceva che per l'autunno si andava verso lo sblocco dei capitali ecc ecc...boh...


----------



## Sotiris (19 Agosto 2017)

La nuova moda di quest'estate, comunque, è quella delle traduzioni farlocche, cioè inesatte o incomplete o artificiosamente libere.
Dopo si applica la propaganda Goebbelsiana, facendo passare da un sito all'altro la traduzione farlocca, di modo che ripetuta così tante volte ci si convinca che sia vera.

E' successo con Aubameyang, anche con Shevchenko, ora pure con questo comunicato del Council State.


----------



## krull (19 Agosto 2017)

Sotiris ha scritto:


> La nuova moda di quest'estate, comunque, è quella delle traduzioni farlocche, cioè inesatte o incomplete o artificiosamente libere.
> Dopo si applica la propaganda Goebbelsiana, facendo passare da un sito all'altro la traduzione farlocca, di modo che ripetuta così tante volte ci si convinca che sia vera.
> 
> E' successo con Aubameyang, anche con Shevchenko, ora pure con questo comunicato del Council State.



Noci ha fatto un analisi e ha riportato che il tutto è fatto in attesa del Congresso. Ha aggiunto che però la linea sarebbe quella di confermare le restrizioni.
Forchielli chiaramente continua con il suo metodo cafone di gettare fango su Li. La notizia in sè però esiste e non puó passare in cavalleria che come ho scritto precedentemente se sommata al fermo sul mercato e al fantomatico sponsor scomparso fa riflettere.


----------



## TheZio (19 Agosto 2017)

krull ha scritto:


> Noci ha fatto un analisi e ha riportato che il tutto è fatto in attesa del Congresso. Ha aggiunto che però la linea sarebbe quella di confermare le restrizioni.
> Forchielli chiaramente continua con il suo metodo cafone di gettare fango su Li. La notizia in sè però esiste e non puó passare in cavalleria che come ho scritto precedentemente se sommata al fermo sul mercato e al fantomatico sponsor scomparso fa riflettere.



Tu rifletti pure che io mio godo questo bel Milan  

il problema me lo farò quando falliremo.. se falliremo...


----------



## Sotiris (19 Agosto 2017)

krull ha scritto:


> Noci ha fatto un analisi e ha riportato che il tutto è fatto in attesa del Congresso. Ha aggiunto che però la linea sarebbe quella di confermare le restrizioni.
> Forchielli chiaramente continua con il suo metodo cafone di gettare fango su Li. La notizia in sè però esiste e non puó passare in cavalleria che come ho scritto precedentemente se sommata al fermo sul mercato e al fantomatico sponsor scomparso fa riflettere.



L'articolo, non parlo di Noci, è titolato "La Cina vieta gli investimenti privati nel calcio".
Letta la comunicazione in inglese sul sito del governo cinese, il titolo è falso.
La firma è di Giuliano Balestrieri, che si definisce genoano.
Scrive cose false.
O non sa l'inglese o è in mala fede.


----------



## Casnop (19 Agosto 2017)

albydigei ha scritto:


> Si può riportare che queste restrizioni sono finalizzate al mantenere tutto come era prima in vista del congresso del prossimo mese. Che il Milan non ha problemi in quanto il grosso del lavoro verrà fatto tramite finanziamenti e sponsorizzazioni, e non tramite aumenti di capitale. Si può riportare che chi avrà veri problemi sarà l'Inter in quanto essendo cinese (la sede asiatica del milan è ad hong kong) non potrà più effettuare versamenti di capitale nell'inter. Ripeto, il problema non sussiste finché non si vede quale schieramento vincerà nel congresso cinese, per adesso onde evitare polemiche e malumori tra la gente, si è preferito rimanere bloccati su quello che era, e che la gente vuole. Ma la Cina non è una democrazia, si fa quello che vuole il partito (non più il governo).
> 
> Ma tutto questo è un problema nel caso in cui il congresso dovesse andare nel modo meno probabile.
> 
> ...


Molto bene, potrebbe solo aggiungersi che le restrizioni, che sono allo stato confermate, non sono indiscriminate, ma finalizzate ad escludere investimenti definiti irrazionali in settori di attività non involgenti l'interesse strategico nazionale cinese. Sono irrazionali investimenti a pura leva, non supportati da idonee garanzie patrimoniali, o da un piano industriale non verificato da audit di fiducia della autorità regolatoria; ovvero investimenti in settori di impiego no core rispetto a quelli propri del richiedente. L'impresa di Li, una startup, si è immediatamente come soggetto esercente attività sportiva agonistica o di promozione sociale del calcio in Cina, di cui ha asseverato la identità tramite il noto progetto di diffusione del calcio giovanile in Cina, sovvenzionato dalla fondazione di settore del Ministero degli Affari Civili di Pechino. La qualificazione in core del business legato alla controllante del Milan può ritenersi nei fatti. Il piano di sviluppo industriale, presentato al SAFE per l'autorizzazione al flusso finanziario, dovrebbe ragionevolmente essere valutato positivamente, in specie se sostenuto da un piano finanziario che ne garantisca efficienza e sostenibilità. Lo abbiamo sempre detto, la tendenza centripeta del progetto di Li alla lunga farà la differenza rispetto al piano di Suning di esportazione di attività dalla Cina verso estero per mere esigenze lucrative. Attendiamo di vederne nel corso del tempo gli auspicati segni, ed effetti.


----------



## krull (19 Agosto 2017)

Sotiris ha scritto:


> L'articolo, non parlo di Noci, è titolato "La Cina vieta gli investimenti privati nel calcio".
> Letta la comunicazione in inglese sul sito del governo cinese, il titolo è falso.
> La firma è di Giuliano Balestrieri, che si definisce genoano.
> Scrive cose false.
> O non sa l'inglese o è in mala fede.



Certo...ho riportato le 2 dichiarazioni infatti. Non il titolo. L'articolo lo avevo letto subito dopo aver letto le dichiarazioni. Come ho scritto ogni tanto fa bene ravvivare l'odio verso certi personaggi


----------



## krull (19 Agosto 2017)

TheZio ha scritto:


> Tu rifletti pure che io mio godo questo bel Milan
> 
> il problema me lo farò quando falliremo.. se falliremo...



Si può anche non essere solo "cavalli" che tirano dritto e basta senza guardare né a destra né a sinistra.


----------



## Sotiris (19 Agosto 2017)

krull ha scritto:


> Certo...ho riportato le 2 dichiarazioni infatti. Non il titolo. L'articolo lo avevo letto subito dopo aver letto le dichiarazioni. Come ho scritto ogni tanto fa bene ravvivare l'odio verso certi personaggi



ma infatti io non ce l'ho con te. hai fatto bene..
ce l'ho con chi traduce troppo liberamente e ne approfitta che la gente magari non ha voglia di mettersi a verificare.
sta succedendo col Milan un po' troppo spesso.


----------



## krull (19 Agosto 2017)

Casnop ha scritto:


> Molto bene, potrebbe solo aggiungersi che le restrizioni, che sono allo stato confermate, non sono indiscriminate, ma finalizzate ad escludere investimenti definiti irrazionali in settori di attività non involgenti l'interesse strategico nazionale cinese. Sono irrazionali investimenti a pura leva, non supportati da idonee garanzie patrimoniali, o da un piano industriale non verificato da audit di fiducia della autorità regolatoria; ovvero investimenti in settori di impiego no core rispetto a quelli propri del richiedente. L'impresa di Li, una startup, si è immediatamente come soggetto esercente attività sportiva agonistica o di promozione sociale del calcio in Cina, di cui ha asseverato la identità tramite il noto progetto di diffusione del calcio giovanile in Cina, sovvenzionato dalla fondazione di settore del Ministero degli Affari Civili di Pechino. La qualificazione in core del business legato alla controllante del Milan può ritenersi nei fatti. Il piano di sviluppo industriale, presentato al SAFE per l'autorizzazione al flusso finanziario, dovrebbe ragionevolmente essere valutato positivamente, in specie se sostenuto da un piano finanziario che ne garantisca efficienza e sostenibilità. Lo abbiamo sempre detto, la tendenza centripeta del progetto di Li alla lunga farà la differenza rispetto al piano di Suning di esportazione di attività dalla Cina verso estero per mere esigenze lucrative. Attendiamo di vederne nel corso del tempo gli auspicati segni, ed effetti.


 [MENTION=1914]Casnop[/MENTION]
Tu come vedi la scomparsa di notizie circa lo sponsor annunciato da Fassone? Soprattutto sommandolo al fermo di mercato da inizio luglio.
Grazie


----------



## TheZio (19 Agosto 2017)

krull ha scritto:


> Si può anche non essere solo "cavalli" che tirano dritto e basta senza guardare né a destra né a sinistra.



Esatto quindi non bisogna per forza sparare letame sull'attuale dirigenza e proprietà... 
Ci si può anche godere delle cose fatte finora: dal mercato da 200 e passa mln all'accordo col CNGEF, dal presidente di Haixia nel nostro CDA alle fidejussioni arrivate.. Mi sembra inutile dare contro per le parole di "giornalisti esperti" (tra virgolette perchè ormai in Italia non esistono più nè i giornalisti nè tantomeno gli esperti) che, da un anno a questa parte, continuano con la solfa del fallimento..

Andiamo avanti passo per passo e vediamo cosa accade.. Per ora, mi sembra, i fatti danno ragione a Mr. Li...


----------



## __king george__ (19 Agosto 2017)

quindi per farla breve noi cosa dobbiamo sperare che succeda nel prossimo congresso cinese?


----------



## krull (19 Agosto 2017)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> quindi per farla breve noi cosa dobbiamo sperare che succeda nel prossimo congresso cinese?



Ovviamente che liberalizzino gli investimenti verso club sportivi da parte di soggetti privati e non solo per soggetti statali


----------



## Casnop (19 Agosto 2017)

krull ha scritto:


> [MENTION=1914]Casnop[/MENTION]
> Tu come vedi la scomparsa di notizie circa lo sponsor annunciato da Fassone? Soprattutto sommandolo al fermo di mercato da inizio luglio.
> Grazie


Come già detto, ed annunciato dallo stesso Mirabelli dopo il rush legato a Bonucci e Biglia, il club ha iniziato un gioco di attesa per gli ultimi investimenti, soprattutto nel settore di attacco, ma l'evoluzione inattesa legata alla incredibile operazione su Neymar ha sortito un effetto contrario a quello, atteso e prevedibile, di raffreddamento dei prezzi per i cartellini degli obiettivi monitorati. L'annunciato ritorno, contro ogni apparente logica, su Keita è sintomo di questa difficoltà operativa, che è segno di un budget esistente benché non illimitato. Vediamo se qualcosa si sbloccherà per fine mercato, ed intendiamo riferirci a situazioni di giocatori già sul piede di partenza dai rispettivi clubs al verificarsi di altre operazioni in favore di questi ultimi. Per lo sponsor non sapremmo, ma non vi attribuiremmo significati collegati alla notizia che stiamo commentando. Dall'annuncio di Fassone non erano prevedibili mutamenti nelle decisioni delle autorità di Pechino, in ogni caso posposte a dopo il Congresso della Assemblea del Popolo, previsto in ottobre. Anche qui, dovremo attendere notizie dal club, probabilmente al termine di questa fase di mercato.


----------



## AllanX (19 Agosto 2017)

krull ha scritto:


> Giuliano Noci prorettore del polo territoriale cinese del Politecnico di Milano afferma che il governo di Pechino ha confermato le restrizioni agli investimenti economici e per questo Li sarebbe ormai solo senza poter contare su investitori Cinesi e che quindi dovrà inventarsi un modo per saldare il debito con Elliot da 303 milioni o rifinanziarlo con altri.
> 
> Forchielli rincara la dose:
> 
> “A questo punto più che il ruggito di Huarong credo che sentiremo il miagolio di Li quando si accorgerà di aver lasciato la mano nella portiera della macchina. Insomma per il broker che in una versione del curriculum sarebbe nato nella provincia del Guandong e in un’altra in un’altra in quella di Hainan (a quasi 400 km di distanza), i problemi rischiano di aumentare. Entro ottobre dell’anno prossimo dovrà infatti restituire all’hedge fund Elliott poco meno di 340 milioni di euro."


Vista la fumosità della notizia non saprei cosa pensare, il fatto poi che gli esperti si comportino come tifosi esultanti senza dare delucidazioni sull'affidabilità della fonte e riscontri concreti al riguardo mi lascia ancora piu perplesso


----------



## __king george__ (19 Agosto 2017)

si quello avevo capito 

intendevo se qualche evoluzione politica può favorirci o meno....ma che succede in quel congresso? cambiano i vertici?


----------



## __king george__ (19 Agosto 2017)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> si quello avevo capito
> 
> intendevo se qualche evoluzione politica può favorirci o meno....ma che succede in quel congresso? cambiano i vertici?



a Krull


----------



## Black (19 Agosto 2017)

krull ha scritto:


> Giuliano Noci prorettore del polo territoriale cinese del Politecnico di Milano afferma che il governo di Pechino ha confermato le restrizioni agli investimenti economici e per questo Li sarebbe ormai solo senza poter contare su investitori Cinesi e che quindi dovrà inventarsi un modo per saldare il debito con Elliot da 303 milioni o rifinanziarlo con altri.
> 
> Forchielli rincara la dose:
> 
> “A questo punto più che il ruggito di Huarong credo che sentiremo il miagolio di Li quando si accorgerà di aver lasciato la mano nella portiera della macchina. Insomma per il broker che in una versione del curriculum sarebbe nato nella provincia del Guandong e in un’altra in un’altra in quella di Hainan (a quasi 400 km di distanza), i problemi rischiano di aumentare. Entro ottobre dell’anno prossimo dovrà infatti restituire all’hedge fund Elliott poco meno di 340 milioni di euro."



ma come? è ritornato Forchielli??? ma che bello!! com'è finita poi la scommessa? te la sei mangiata la "cioccolata"??

dov'era finito tutto questo tempo?


----------



## krull (19 Agosto 2017)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> si quello avevo capito
> 
> intendevo se qualche evoluzione politica può favorirci o meno....ma che succede in quel congresso? cambiano i vertici?



Viene ridiscussa la leadership del segretario del partito e quel congresso serve per definire la politica economica quindi investimenti verso l'estero. La cosa migliore per noi penso possa essere che rimanga colui che comanda ora perché appassionato di calcio e che ha voluto il mondiale 2030 chiaramente levando le restrizioni.


----------



## __king george__ (19 Agosto 2017)

krull ha scritto:


> Viene ridiscussa la leadership del segretario del partito e quel congresso serve per definire la politica economica quindi investimenti verso l'estero. La cosa migliore per noi penso possa essere che rimanga colui che comanda ora perché appassionato di calcio e che ha voluto il mondiale 2030 chiaramente levando le restrizioni.



ecco quello intendevo....ma quando c'è sto benedetto congresso?


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (19 Agosto 2017)

TheZio ha scritto:


> Non capisco... 10 acquisti + Kalinic.. Ma quanti giocatori volevate acquistare? 200?
> 
> La maggior parte arrivata prima di inizio mercato... 200 e passa mln spesi... Ma non è abbastanza per voi?
> 
> ...







Non c'è più pazienza ormai, si vuole tutto e subito. Se così non è partono dubbi su dubbi, perplessità, poca fiducia, critiche e ci sono problemi e bla bla...

Non basta neanche una campagna acquisti da 200 milioni, non ancora conclusa tra l'altro, per far gioire i tifosi e renderli tranquilli. Leggo continuamente commenti dove molti vorrebbero altri 459205353 giocatori. E perché se uno si fa male, siamo scoperti ecc...

Neanche la pazienza di aspettare. Ci vorranno minimo 2 anni (anche se tutti speriamo di no) per creare un certo tipo di squadra.

Sono esterefatto dalla pretese che hanno in tanti, soprattutto dopo gli anni bui che abbiamo vissuto.

In sostanza si vuole il Milan stellare di una volta rifatto in 2 mesi. Un minimo di razionalità ogni tanto non guasterebbe


----------



## krull (19 Agosto 2017)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> ecco quello intendevo....ma quando c'è sto benedetto congresso?



Mi pare verso autunno. Non trovo la data precisa.


----------

